

Ask HN: What's Your Opinion On All New Suggestions For Domain Name Extensions? - kloncks

Remember how back in the day there were only four or five main domain name extensions? Only .com, .net, .gov, .org, .edu (maybe .biz too)<p>Now, there are hundreds and more are proposed. All the countries have their special two character domain name extension. A lot more are proposed, I heard of .nyc, .sf, .sex and .gay personally.<p>What do you guys think of all those? So many and ineffective? Or do you think they're a good idea and required?
======
jacquesm
That it's an ICANN money grab.

And a phishers paradise.

.biz is recent (2000), long before .biz there were the regional TLDS. The
first such was .nl registered in 1986.

~~~
kloncks
That's what I am saying. It just seems like they want to make money.

They're opening it to anyone next year to claim anything. I can do ha.ny if I
want.

------
chanux
cc TLDs are ok. But I don't see a need of anything else for the time being.

